# Mach 1 project-not what i expected but i can't complain



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i bought this can thinking it would be something like a Petty blue, but a little darker. the idea was to get it close to original Aurora medium blue, and replicate the original Tjet Mach 1 I traded away many years ago when I was young and foolish.










doesn't LOOK metallic on the sticker on the lid... BUT... this is what it looks like on the car.



















because i seldom get paint to go down this well, i'm not gonna complain... just have to buy another Nu-Rora kit and find the right paint this time...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I LIKE IT!!! one of my fav color!! but thats weird i do not remember #24 have a metallic color? its says on the can #24 ?? 

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Can't argue with success...*

It's a keeper Rick. Dab the details on, get a chassis under it, and your work here is done. :hat: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*So does this get a #24 on the doors now?*

rick,

Hey that paint did go down nice for you. gotta love that! Love all the detail on this body. 

I know Nuther Dave took a look at that and started plotting out what he would do with it. Just like the mad slot car scientist he is ahahahahahahahahaahha.

Bob...If I had lots of money I tell yah what I'd do...I'd go out and buy me a Mustang or two...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can't argue with a smooooth paint job!!! I'm sure somewhere in his career Jeffy had some flake in his paint, being the Dupont boy and all..:tongue: If at first you don't succeed, try try again.. Just use a new body cause that one came out sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

That is a sweet color, great addition to any collection!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

When paint comes out that good, just leave it and get another body to paint!!! I likes that flavor myself!!! Detail it out and roll with it...RM


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful paint job! I like it!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> i bought this can thinking it would be something like a Petty blue, but a little darker. the idea was to get it close to original Aurora medium blue, and replicate the original Tjet Mach 1 I traded away many years ago when I was young and foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just painted the same body. It also turned out to be one of my better paint jobs. The paint is Testors one coat lacquer.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Both look nice so far. Can't wait to see the follow up pix with the details added. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Both look nice so far. Can't wait to see the follow up pix with the details added. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


what rr said 

Bob...now there are two kewl Stangs...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

bobhch said:


> what rr said
> 
> Bob...now there are two kewl Stangs...zilla



Yeah, it would be hard to pick one! They are both wild!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I LOVE that matallic blue paint. Way to bring that car up to date! :thumbsup:

(I don't really think it was a goof. LOL)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I never tried the laquer paint,Does it like the future clearcoat?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> I never tried the laquer paint,Does it like the future clearcoat?


 The orange one was dipped in Future and so far no ill effects.


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Both look nice so far.


Indeed!!
I often use Testors but i use them with my airbrush.
So the result looks ...not as good as the both Mach1. 

Kind regards

Ebi


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Go the Fords!!! I like both the colors but that blue has my attention!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ParkRNDL I love your Stang :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope you don't think I was hi-jacking your thread. 

Love your painting gizmo. Gonna have to make me one of those.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey wow. i wasn't near a computer yesterday, so i couldn't get on till now... had no idea i generated all that response! thanks for all the props. i'm debating between doing a bare-bones Aurora-type detail job (mask/paint the flat black areas and hit a couple details with a silver marker) or going with MORE detail... i think i'm less likely to screw it up if i go simple. original Mach 1s in nice shape always look good without much detail paint added...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

and that orange is SWEET. the paint gizmo is just a piece of a tongue depressor (oversized popsicle stick) with notches cut in the ends for screws, and screwed to the end of a piece of dowel. it's always laying at the edge of the layout when i'm not painting something, so it gets used a lot to hook cars that have deslotted at the other side of the table... :lol:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

I like the blue one :thumbsup:


----------

